# Where to go in york



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Off to York for the day sometime this week and just wondered if there were any recommendations of where to go to get a decent coffee?

Gonna stop off at the emporium and get some beans i think but want somewhere else to aim for rather than wandering around aimlessly!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

If you're there on Thursday onwards be sure to check out the excellent Attic above Harlequins in kings square. Also Spring espresso down warmgate way and finally the perky peacock who I think recently moved to Gilligate.

Also excellent places. If you fancy amazing cakes and single estate teas be sure to visit Betty's tearoom. Coffee not so good there tho. Their cru Savage chocolate is probably the best in the world.


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

Must agree with FBS - the attic is cracking if easy to miss!

Spring nice too

around the corner from Betty's is a superb pasty shop - a couple of doors from hmv

best cheese tomato and basil pasty I've ever had


----------

